# are all waterless shampoos so drying??



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I used a waterless shampoo by Top Paw from Petsmart to wash my Schnauzer's beard. It did a wonderful job of cleaning. But when dry the hair is super dry looking. Sorry hard to describe (think dry and fizzy) So instead of a nice schnauzer beard (or a Col Sanders look) I have beard hairs going in every direction. 

I did use a wet hand towel to rinse after using the shampoo. I rang it out and repeated with a warm wet cloth until I no longer saw dirt on the cloth. And then when dry I uses a wire slicker brush on the beard.

I feel like I need to use a conditioner on the beard now. lol. 

I guess that waterless shampoos must have a high alcohol content to enable them to dry after use. So do all waterless shampoos leave the hair feeling stripped, lifeless and frazzeled? Or is there a brand to look for?

Thanks


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

NRB said:


> I used a waterless shampoo by Top Paw from Petsmart to wash my Schnauzer's beard. It did a wonderful job of cleaning. But when dry the hair is super dry looking. Sorry hard to describe (think dry and fizzy) So instead of a nice schnauzer beard (or a Col Sanders look) I have beard hairs going in every direction.
> 
> I did use a wet hand towel to rinse after using the shampoo. I rang it out and repeated with a warm wet cloth until I no longer saw dirt on the cloth. And then when dry I uses a wire slicker brush on the beard.
> 
> ...


Can't help you there. I HATE waterless shampoos with a passion, and find them completely useless...lol But I am picky about clean..and waterless just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I keep some onhand for various reasons. I use it mixed about 1/30 with water for a grooming spray. It works great on my hard coated black dogs. A quick spray, a scrub and rub with a towel, they are good to go.

They are definitely drying, and I find that if I don't REALLY dilute it, then I need to rinse carefully, eliminating any of its no rinse advantages.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

I used to use the cornflour trick on my Shih Tzu instead of waterless bath.

I just kept a tub of cornflour on my grooming table and if her moustache or legs got damp I would just pack the cornflour on... rub it in a little then brush it all out.
It soaks up all the moisture and grabs any dirt, then it just brushes out dry with a comb.
Helps with tear and saliva staining too.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Shazamataz said:


> I used to use the cornflour trick on my Shih Tzu instead of waterless bath.
> 
> I just kept a tub of cornflour on my grooming table and if her moustache or legs got damp I would just pack the cornflour on... rub it in a little then brush it all out.
> It soaks up all the moisture and grabs any dirt, then it just brushes out dry with a comb.
> Helps with tear and saliva staining too.



Do you mean Cornstarch?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

i like miracle coat waterless shampoo. not drying at all, smells great too.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

NRB said:


> Do you mean Cornstarch?


I believe it is also reffered to as Cornstarch yes...
It's the same stuff kids make "slime" out of when mixing it with lots of water.
I love it because it's only about $2 for a bag. A bit messier than using other products buts just as effective.


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

i use fort dodge waterless shampoo for spot cleaning if a rag and warm water doesn't work. It doesn't dry out his coat or skin but i don't use it for an all over b/c it makes his coat really flat the next day.


----------

